# لحام ال ductile cast iron & carbon steel



## goodzeelaa (24 أكتوبر 2007)

سؤال يا ريت الرد عليه بسرعه جدا
لحام ال ductile cast iron & carbon steel
عاوز اللحم الاتنين بس مش عارف اجيب طريقه اللحام و الطريقه المستخدمه و نوع السك
و مطلوب مني اعمل wps
ارجوا الافاده كاملا
وياريت الكود المستخدم في معرفه نوع اللحام بينهم


----------



## مهندس مواد و معادن (26 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

افضل سلك لحام لل ductile cast iron باستخدام لحام القوس الكهربائي
هو سلك ENiFe-Cl electrode

يفضل تسخين القطعة المراد لحامها قبل عملية اللحام بواسطة لهب شعلة (تسخين موضعي) او بواسطة فرن و من ثم تتم عملية اللحام باستخدام ENiFe-Cl electrode ومن الافضل تغطية اللحام بواسطة رمل ساخن او بطانية حرارية


----------



## الأمير أمير (8 ديسمبر 2007)

أشكر المهندي المحترم على هذه المعلومة ويا ليت لو تعطى تفاصيل أكثر


----------

